# Help Locating A Product



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, I've managed to lose in my computer the web address for the guy who has the trick program that allows you to expand and reduce measurements by just putting in the numbers and it converts them for the scale your working with.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Stan Cedarleaf has a product: 
web page 

There is also a hobby calculator: 
calculator


----------



## John Rheumer (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Silverman has the Handy Converter which sounds like what you are looking for:




HandyConverter



Cheers,


John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck


Try this link.


http://www.largescalecentral.com/scalecalc.php


I use it a lot.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also convert using the calculator function in Google.


JimC.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the input. It was behind door #2 Stan Silverman's Handy Converter. One is on it's way as we speak. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one of those as a door prize at "Marty's September Thingy" last year. Nice!


----------

